# antiseptic cream?



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a little black doe (named blackly 2) that came to me a week or two ago with lice/mites, when she got put in with her first friend a black tan I bred (who was the same age as her 4 1/2 weeks) the black tan went mental on her and bullied her like crazy resulting in bitten tail/rump. so they got separated and the black doe got put in with the mother of the black tan (harlequin) and they are getting on fine. (both are very dopey)

Now though after the bites had healed she's been scratching herself quite harshly which I have put down to mites/lice (I spotted some on her) so I've treated her for them (ivomec) and have just started putting tea tree cream on the wounds but I wondered if there was a proper anti-septic cream I could use?

sorry for the story but she's my new special sweet tri-carrier doe. :lol:


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

creams are generally more likely to cause them to scratch even more rather then to actually help. The only thing I ever put on any rodent wounds is amoxicillin powder...it bothers them much less and is a good antibiotic for skin wounds.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I've used NuStock, a cream used primarily for livestock and dogs, but which does a fantastic job healing small wounds, particularly those you don't want the mouse licking at. The sulfur/pine oil/mineral oil mixture smells and tastes horrible, and stops them from grooming the wounds. It's also antiseptic and seems to promote healing. It does stick in the fur rather a lot, so I try to use it primarily where there isn't much fur already, or on tail wounds.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

morning-star said:


> sorry for the story but she's my new special sweet tri-carrier doe. :lol:


assuming you know that it can't actually be a tri carrier and you mean that you have a splashed or tri to mate it to in order to create the desired mouse.Good luck with the health issue, be dissapointing to run into troubles at the start of your project.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

SarahC said:


> morning-star said:
> 
> 
> > sorry for the story but she's my new special sweet tri-carrier doe. :lol:
> ...


daddy was splashed and mummy was broken carried the c gene? I got a buck from the same litter? I dunno I got them as a gift. I'm sure I can hunt down a few tri-colours if needed :lol: I just wanted them a a pet-side project.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

At least one mouse has to be splashed or tri,if not then you won't produce either when bred together.Good job you didn't pay for them otherwise you would have been due a refund.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

If the mouse is not c-diluted, it could be hiding splashed (as splashed is only visible on c-dilutes)...but splashed is dominant, so it cannot be carried. A mouse either is splashed or is not. If the mouse is c-diluted and not splashed, then there is no splashed gene there.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

SarahC said:


> At least one mouse has to be splashed or tri,if not then you won't produce either when bred together.Good job you didn't pay for them otherwise you would have been due a refund.


so if I get some splashed/ tri-coloured to put to them they'll produce some?

thanks for clearing that up. :lol:


----------

